

French court orders ISPs to block cop-watch website - hastur
http://jurist.org/paperchase/2011/10/france-court-orders-block-on-copwatch-website.php
A French court has ordered ISPs to block access to Copwatch Nord Paris I-D-F, a website designed to allow civilians to post videos of alleged police misconduct.
======
egiva
I think the right to film a public official doing his/her duty in a public
setting should be a no-brainer.

However, this article goes to state that in France, there is no right to free
speech (no equivalent to the US First Amendment), which I think is 100% false.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech_by_country#Fr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_speech_by_country#France)

The French Revolution followed our own US Revolution and Constitution fairly
closely, and the French "Declaration of the Rights of Man and of the Citizen"
also guarantees the right to free and open speech, as a cornerstone of a free
and open democracy. The difference being that the courts can limit certain
types of content that harms the public (i.e. Nazi propaganda, certain types of
pornography, etc). I think those are valid arguments that the courts
rightfully decide in regards to where free speech ends, and harming the rights
of others begin.

